# New Uber Driver app



## Jfo (Aug 3, 2016)

I see a app on my iphone app store called Uber Driver - and its the same color and icon as the Uber partner app - does anyone know anything about it??


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

We are no longer partners with uber (not that we ever were). We are only drivers, and this is the correct app. Don't download it till you have to update or not be able to drive as the new version (at least on android) does not show pool/x.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup do not update if you can still logon


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The new app is great it has a great new feature that will be sure to make you more money. 
You will no longer see what type of ride request it is. No label on the request screen if it's an Uberselect, uber xl, uber x or the money making uber pool


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> The new app is great it has a great new feature that will be sure to make you more money.
> You will no longer see what type of ride request it is. No label on the request screen if it's an Uberselect, uber xl, uber x or the money making uber pool


Try to get opted out of stool. I was able to this morning.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice I'll probably send that in . I rarely even do X trips usually I just stay in Select only mode except for at the airport I'll snag an X ride and they don't do Pool at the airport . 
Honestly I'm probably going to copy and paste your email lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

> I hope I can see more awesome feedback..


That section made me LOL!

Good going on getting opted out! Be sure to check again every time your app updates. There have been users here that state their profile goes back to receiving Poop requests after an app update.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

DocT said:


> That section made me LOL!
> 
> Good going on getting opted out! Be sure to check again every time your app updates. There have been users here that state their profile goes back to receiving Poop requests after an app update.


Don't laugh, my feedback is awesome! I will be right back to sending emails if they send me a stool request.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Mine is showing a notice in the app "Known bug: some partners are not seeing the product type on the request screen. We are working to fix this." so it's not a feature change


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

acanas said:


> Mine is showing a notice in the app "Known bug: some partners are not seeing the product type on the request screen. We are working to fix this." so it's not a feature change


They probably received too many complaint that they had to revert it. It was most likely a test to see what drivers would say.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> They probably received too many complaint that they had to revert it. It was most likely a test to see what drivers would say.


They know what drivers would say, by all the opt-out requests they receive.


----------



## thatcrazydriver (Oct 17, 2016)

My app is updated, and now it's not showing get real time earnings updates. I just finished a ride, about 10 min ago and it's showing for $0. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

acanas said:


> Mine is showing a notice in the app "Known bug: some partners are not seeing the product type on the request screen. We are working to fix this." so it's not a feature change


I dont buy that one bit


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Did they pull the ability not to accept new rides (go offline), or is that a known issue too?


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I am STOKED about them adding the app to the App Store. I hope every single driver gives feedback for all to see. I think Uber didn't think this one through very well. 

I can't wait to see the app feedback on something as public as the App Store ratings. Should be quite entertaining. The irony that the more honest the reviews the worse Uber stands in so many ways. Not the least is evidence come court dates. Should have fun NOT adding a tip feature I would think. Can't imagine Pool will fair to well after several thousand negative comments about the dangers to both drivers and passengers. 

Maybe I'm missing something but I'm stoked they did this.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I need to report about the inability to cancel rides were a child needs a car seat. Not being able to do that without being charged with cancellation makes it more likely that Uber drivers around the country may tend to take babies and children that should be in a car seat. Also as I understand Uber has a policy not to transport anyone under the age of 18 yet there is no way to indicate that when you cancel a trip under those conditions. It would seem that Uber is encouraging both illegal and dangerous practices by not making it possible to opt out of these kinds of rides without being charged with a cancellation. I've canceled several rides because of lack of car seat, I've even had brochures printed up explaining the law in regards to child seats and handed them out to the would be riders. But when I cancel I still get charged for cancellation because I'm obeying the law.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Rgar said:


> I think I need to report about the inability to cancel rides were a child needs a car seat. Not being able to do that without being charged with cancellation makes it more likely that Uber drivers around the country may tend to take babies and children that should be in a car seat. Also as I understand Uber has a policy not to transport anyone under the age of 18 yet there is no way to indicate that when you cancel a trip under those conditions. It would seem that Uber is encouraging both illegal and dangerous practices by not making it possible to opt out of these kinds of rides without being charged with a cancellation. I've canceled several rides because of lack of car seat, I've even had brochures printed up explaining the law in regards to child seats and handed them out to the would be riders. But when I cancel I still get charged for cancellation because I'm obeying the law.


You know what, I'm going to ask Uber to buy a booster seat and a car seat for me since they don't want me to cancel on their customers. Maybe we all should.

They yelled at me about my cancellation rate just the other day. I had 1, yes ONE, cancellation in seven days and they said I had the most in all the IE.


----------



## NightWorld (Aug 7, 2016)

thatcrazydriver said:


> My app is updated, and now it's not showing get real time earnings updates. I just finished a ride, about 10 min ago and it's showing for $0. Anyone else have this?


I used to get earnings reported back quickly for recent rides. But now I come across a "lag" on a daily basis, sometimes lasting for up to 12 hours. Not helpful when I'm trying to reach a goal.
I wonder if this is a glitch in the app update or if they have added so many new drivers the servers can't keep up.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

NightWorld said:


> I used to get earnings reported back quickly for recent rides. But now I come across a "lag" on a daily basis, sometimes lasting for up to 12 hours. Not helpful when I'm trying to reach a goal.
> I wonder if this is a glitch in the app update or if they have added so many new drivers the servers can't keep up.


You can check your partner page or the instant pay page.

Don't be hard on them. Uber is a technology company.


----------



## NightWorld (Aug 7, 2016)

JimS said:


> Don't be hard on them. Uber is a technology company.


I know, I pay a shit load of money for their "technology" every day.


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

ShawnsUber said:


> I am STOKED about them adding the app to the App Store. I hope every single driver gives feedback for all to see. I think Uber didn't think this one through very well.
> 
> I can't wait to see the app feedback on something as public as the App Store ratings. Should be quite entertaining. The irony that the more honest the reviews the worse Uber stands in so many ways. Not the least is evidence come court dates. Should have fun NOT adding a tip feature I would think. Can't imagine Pool will fair to well after several thousand negative comments about the dangers to both drivers and passengers.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but I'm stoked they did this.


In the Bay Area, uberpool passengers are automatically added, you do not touch to accept, you are forced to use uber nav so you never have to touch ur screen for multiple passengers. Btw, uberpool makes it easier to hit 120 trips per week to achieve the $550 weekly bonus....


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Geezeeduzit said:


> Btw, uberpool makes it easier to hit 120 trips per week to achieve the $550 weekly bonus....


In places like Atlanta 120 trips in a week would be impossible even for full timers. Average trip is much longer. UberPool makes some sense for SF but it's useless here, it's unprofitable.


----------

